# The APR Stage III Raffle is Now Live!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It’s that time of the year again when APR gives one lucky APR supporter a Free 
APR Stage III of their choice!*



Every purchase at www.goapr.com of $1000 or more will be automatically 
entered into the Raffle for a Free APR Stage III!* 

Gift Certificates also apply towards automatic raffle entry so tell your loved ones! 

This is the best time of the year to purchase the K04 Turbo Upgrade, Intercooler, 
High Pressure Fuel Pump or Exhaust System you’ve had your eye on. 

Take advantage of the best pricing this year on APR Performance Products and get 
your chance to win an APR Stage III! 

Already purchased an ECU Upgrade that was more than $1000 in price? No worries! 
As long as you purchased in the month of December, you are automatically entered! 
Purchase any APR DPP ECU Upgrade from anywhere in the world from now until 
January 6th with a retail price of $1000USD or more get an automatic entry into the 
APR Stage III Raffle!



But if you're already purchased everything we have to offer, don't worry, we still 
have another way for you to enter and it's free!





Simply Join our Facebook Page and fill out the short survey. 

*It's that simple!*


The drawing will be held on January 7, 2011 at 6pm CST and the winner will be 
announced on our facebook page: http://fb.me/APRMotorsport and on http://www.goapr.com.


_*Up to a $5000USD Retail Value. No Purchase Necessary to Enter. 
For Complete Details visit www.goapr.com/raffle/_


----------

